# Name that tree!!! Help???



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

I noticed a tree in my yard that the deer cannot stand to be away from, it drops pods on the ground that are about the size of a bannana!!! they are long and brown probably closer to a foot in length. They remind me of a really large pea pod with peas inside. Can anyone help me out with the name of this tree, and if anyone is having success planting them?? And maybe if anyone knows who sells them??


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Sounds like a catalpa.

http://www-pub.naz.edu:9000/~treewalk/catalpa/catalpa.htm


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Without seeing a picture and just from your description I'd have to agree with bmac that it's almost surely a Catalpa.

John


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

have either of you guys tried to plant them?? this is the only one ive ever seen, so does that mean that are not well suited to the northern climate??


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've never planted one but there are quite a few of them down here in South East Michigan. I know that ESOX has (or had, I can't remember right now) a huge one in his front yard.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I would think that a Catalpa would probably do ok in your area. Barry County is a Zone 5 and the info I've found says that Catalpas are best suited in Zones 4-8.

Here's a link with some info...

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/factsheets/trees-new/catalpa_speciosa.html


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

It may be a catalpa, they have a heart shaped leaves. I took some tree id courses during high school and it sounds like cpuld be honey or black locust or possibly a kentucky coffeetree. You would have to look at the leaf type and shape to really know or contact your local soil and water district or forester. If it dont have thorns forget about the locust, but the coffeetree leaves looks kinda like the leaves on a walnut.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

The fruit looks like that from a honey locust tree, almost identical, but it doesnt have thorns..... when i go home next weekend ill double check to make sure, but it probably wont do very good since the leaves are still months away


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

they do have thornless honey locust trees. we planted a few at our place up north and they grew very fast.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

If the pods are the size of a bannana then it's most likely a catalpa. I don't think that locust pods get quite that big. If the tree has BIG heart shaped leaves it is a catalpa. If the leaves are the compound type it's a locust.

I


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)




----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

answerguy - the pods dont look like that, they are really flat, and dark brownish........ unless those pods turn that way when ripened


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

When the pods get ripe and fall they look like the ones behind my pup. Most times they are split open. It sounds like you have a locust tree.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

when i go golfing at this one golf course they have one on the first hole and they said it is a catalpa


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

does it look more like this?


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

its flat in shape like that one, but they are about a foot long


----------



## oldforester (Feb 12, 2004)

Like tibs 36 said, possibly a kentucky coffeetree. They have long brown pods with seeds in a row that are like small beans. A compound leaf.


----------



## hondodeerhunter (Feb 1, 2006)

The seed pods of the kentucky coffee tree, usually about 6 inches in length. They drop in the early spring, right about now.​


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

From my experience the deer love these pods, how come we dont see more people planting them?? does anyone else see this same behavior? and how come they arent advertised by nursery's?


----------



## hondodeerhunter (Feb 1, 2006)

So then those are the pods you speak of? The seeds inside were ground up for a coffee like drink and are poisonous if eaten by any animal unless theyre cooked. These trees are sometimes used as an ornamental type tree in lawns and streetscapes.


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

hondo,
not sure just giving suggestions on trees with long pods as described, was told by someone if they are roasted you can make them into a coffelike drink but dont take my word for it.


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

those were closer than the cylinder shaped ones, but they arent as fat and they are longer, as long as the ones in the picture with the dog. I would be terrible at charades!!!!


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

phensway

if you have a digital camera, get a close up of the bark ,and of the end a twig. If you post it I will send it to a forestry major at Purdue, he should be able to tell me what it is.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

You're The Proud Owner Of A Marine Locust One Of A Few In The Locust Family Sunshine Locust, Honey Locust. The Bark Of The Locust Tree Is Dark And Hard And The Branches Of That Species And Very Pliable And Hard To Break And The Leaves Are Very Small And Clusterd Together On Its Own Little Branch Tightly Packed And That Tree**** Does Not****** Have Thorns--------a Russian Olive Has Thorns 
I Have Had Them On My Property In Detroit When They Planted Them Back In The 50-60's And Also On My Property In Alcona County. And They Make Excellent Firewood For The Wood Stove.


----------



## Ron A (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree with Daniel Mark Zapol, Honey Locust. 

The city of Woodhaven (S/E Mi} planted many of these trees 30+ years ago in front of homes.They were purchased from Princeton Nursery in New Jersey. Most people dis-liked them due to the messy seed pods, they would have to clean off their lawn in the fall.

The pods do get quite long, about an inch wide and I`ve seen many that are in the form of a corkscrew or spiral.
Alot of these trees still exist in Woodhaven.
Too bad ALL the ASH Trees are DEAD! :sad: (Emerald Ash Borer):rant:


----------



## BlueRibbon (Oct 17, 2005)

I agree with Honey Locust. Here is some information I found with some pictures of the seed pods, leaves, and bark. 

http://209.174.209.6/nashville/Bergmann%20Leaf/gleditsia_tracanthos.htm


----------



## phensway (Nov 30, 2004)

Im headed home this thursday to do some turkey scouting, and this matter will finally be resolved!!! :yikes: ill take pictures and post them first thing on sunday!!! thanks for all of your help!!!! are they a native species??


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

We have one about 100yds away from my home ..(unfortunately do not have a digital camera to post a shot).....as we write the ground underneath it is littered with the flattened 'banana'-sized brown pods.

It will be interesting to see if one of our posters is knowledgeable enough on locust to explain why some of these ornamental and thornless trees have pods and others don't. Is it a varietal thing ? a male/female thing?

Throughout the neighborhood there are plenty of these ornamental locusts; however, the one I write about is the only one that drops pods.

I'm gonna rake 'em up and take 'em to my hunting property to see if there will be deer usage.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Honey locusts without thorns are just a variety - same species as those with, but bred for obvious reasons. They seem to spread just as well, though. The trees with thorns can get pretty gnarly, but the shrikes must love 'em.


----------

